# Potential TS Development thought.....



## csaohio (May 28, 2012)

I'm not really sure where to post this but thought this might be a starting point.  

We live in SE Ohio about 12 miles from a gorgeous state park, Burr Oak.  There is a lodge there which has been in use for several decades as part of the Ohio State Park system.  The lodge was closed by the state in Ohio as no companies bid on the operation of it as it needs many upgrades.  My DH and I were swimming in the lake this AM and I mentioned that the lodge could be renovated to be an awesome TS development.  

There is a great indoor pool, a beautiful lake with fishing, swimming, kayaking, etc.  The lodge and park is located in the middle of a deciduous forest which has many great hiking trails including part of the Buckeye Trail.  The fall color at Burr Oak breathtaking and during extremely cold winters ice fishing would not be an unrealistic option.

Any ideas of how to share this location with any of the TS companies?  Many in this area feel Burr Oak has great potential which under the State of Ohio has never been properly tapped into.

This could be unrealistic and random and perhaps since I've been researching TS so much lately it sounds like a good idea.  

If I've posted this in the wrong place, please move it....

CSAOHIO


----------

